# Ready to Roll for 2010.....



## WoodCore (Jan 29, 2010)

After a busy 2009 riding season decided that the MK III could use a complete overhaul and seeing that ski season is in full swing decided to pull the trigger and have it done by a professional mechanic at the LBS. Normally I prefer to be the frugal one and wrench it myself but the deal they where offering at Pedal Power was too enticing so needless to say the whip spent a week or so on vacation in Middletown. 

Basically for $125.00 plus parts my ride was completely disassembled, cleaned, lubed, reassembled and tuned. In the process I had a number of components replaced and repaired including new brake pads, bushings on the rear suspension, new tires, new front chain rings and new Gore ride on sealed shifter cables. More importantly during the repairs the tech noticed a crack in the rear triangle of my frame  Even though Iron Horse is out of business I was luckily able to find a replacement on ebay so the Horse lives on for another season.

Anyway I'm ready roll in 2010 and itching to try out my overhauled whip I did basically that as I rode out the door of Pedal Power and down Main Street in Middletown to my vehicle parked a 1/'4 mile away.

:beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 29, 2010)

Just picked up a new Shimmano SLX crank for the Turner. The only other thing I need is a new rear cog and I will be good to roll. The new crank is sexy! I am also looking forward to trying out the new HT once thing thaw.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

Waiting for my new replacement wheels from Azonic to come in, then a tune-up and the HT should be good to go.  Still trying to figure out something to get onto a FS for next season, but we'll see what happens...


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a couple of good rides this week on wednesday and thursday before the arctic chill came.  Got out 4x last week...and even skied a day or 2!


----------



## atvkilla (Feb 1, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> After a busy 2009 riding season decided that the MK III could use a complete overhaul and seeing that ski season is in full swing decided to pull the trigger and have it done by a professional mechanic at the LBS. Normally I prefer to be the frugal one and wrench it myself but the deal they where offering at Pedal Power was too enticing so needless to say the whip spent a week or so on vacation in Middletown.
> 
> Basically for $125.00 plus parts my ride was completely disassembled, cleaned, lubed, reassembled and tuned. In the process I had a number of components replaced and repaired including new brake pads, bushings on the rear suspension, new tires, new front chain rings and new Gore ride on sealed shifter cables. More importantly during the repairs the tech noticed a crack in the rear triangle of my frame  Even though Iron Horse is out of business I was luckily able to find a replacement on ebay so the Horse lives on for another season.
> 
> ...




This seems like a pretty good deal considering a regular tune up (which most shops consider adjusting your derailleur) is like $50 or so.

I sent both my fork and shock out to Suspension Experts in NC to get completely rebuilt and it totalled $245 with shipping. If anyone needs suspension work, I highly recommend them over a Push-type place.

Woodcore, hope to see you soon on the trails.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 1, 2010)

*Let me know*



bvibert said:


> Waiting for my new replacement wheels from Azonic to come in, then a tune-up and the HT should be good to go.  Still trying to figure out something to get onto a FS for next season, but we'll see what happens...



If you're looking for a used FS bike or frame - let me know what your size and price range are. I keep an eye on the various boards and will alert you if I see something come up that's reasonable. 

John


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2010)

atvkilla said:


> I sent both my fork and shock out to Suspension Experts in NC to get completely rebuilt and it totalled $245 with shipping. If anyone needs suspension work, I highly recommend them over a Push-type place.
> 
> Woodcore, hope to see you soon on the trails.



if your just looking to get your fork / shock re-built to factory spec alot of people can do it well. But PUSH is on an entirely different level, and their work is pretty much unmatched.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

Jisch said:


> If you're looking for a used FS bike or frame - let me know what your size and price range are. I keep an eye on the various boards and will alert you if I see something come up that's reasonable.
> 
> John



I'll be looking for a big frame, I'm 6'4", so somewhere north of 20".  My price range will probably be in the low 1K range, maybe mid 1K if I can pull it off.  I'd prefer to find a complete bike so I don't have to dismantle my HT (which I've become somewhat attached to), but I might consider a frame if the price is right.  I'm looking for something All Mountainy and somewhat burly since I'm hard on equipment..

If you come across anything I'd appreciate the heads up, thanks!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen brand new Spesh Pitch's going for about $1400 for the base model and a little over $1600 for the Pro model. My buddy Jamie has one and even though I hate Spesh, I have to admit it's a very nice bike for a great price. His only complaint were the stock hubs, them again he destroys hubs with his riding style and the only ones durable enough for him are CK hubs. He new wheels he had built with CK hubs cost almost as much as the Pitch.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I have seen brand new Spesh Pitch's going for about $1400 for the base model and a little over $1600 for the Pro model. My buddy Jamie has one and even though I hate Spesh, I have to admit it's a very nice bike for a great price. His only complaint were the stock hubs, them again he destroys hubs with his riding style and the only ones durable enough for him are CK hubs. He new wheels he had built with CK hubs cost almost as much as the Pitch.



If I can pull that much money together, and find one in my size that's what I'll get.  They are a good deal, and get good reviews.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 1, 2010)

atvkilla said:


> This seems like a pretty good deal considering a regular tune up (which most shops consider adjusting your derailleur) is like $50 or so.



I thought so! The tech that worked on my bike (Dean) was very personable and communicative during the whole process and most importantly the bike shifts like butter almost better than the day I got it!!! 



atvkilla said:


> Woodcore, hope to see you soon on the trails.



Likewise ATV! Can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Just picked up a new Shimmano SLX crank for the Turner. The only other thing I need is a new rear cog and I will be good to roll. The new crank is sexy! I am also looking forward to trying out the new HT once thing thaw.



i upgraded the shitful truvativ cranks that came on my marin to the SLX and they have worked out really nicely


----------



## Jisch (Feb 1, 2010)

*Enduro*



bvibert said:


> If I can pull that much money together, and find one in my size that's what I'll get.  They are a good deal, and get good reviews.



I have a Spec'd Enduro SL - which is the upscale twin of the Pitch - nice bike indeed! 

At 6'4" you should really look into a 29er... though at a grand plus you'd probably be better off with a HT. I just got a used 29er HT, nicely set up for $850.

John


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I have a Spec'd Enduro SL - which is the upscale twin of the Pitch - nice bike indeed!
> 
> At 6'4" you should really look into a 29er... though at a grand plus you'd probably be better off with a HT. I just got a used 29er HT, nicely set up for $850.
> 
> John



Thanks, but I'm all set in the HT department.  Plus, I'm not quite ready to drink the 29er cool-aide yet.


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> if your just looking to get your fork / shock re-built to factory spec alot of people can do it well. But PUSH is on an entirely different level, and their work is pretty much unmatched.



I agree. I think its been 3 years now and my PUSH'ed Fox shock and its still riding really well... I think the original lasted only 2 years.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 2, 2010)

marcski said:


> I agree. I think its been 3 years now and my PUSH'ed Fox shock and its still riding really well... I think the original lasted only 2 years.



I bought a RockShox Revelation this past summer, and it's already leaking oil from the top of the damper cart. It wil be covered under warranty. Bur now i am thinking I may just snd it off to PUSH. I have read that the Rev's are just awsome after they are PUSD'd.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 2, 2010)

*Me neither...*



bvibert said:


> Thanks, but I'm all set in the HT department.  Plus, I'm not quite ready to drink the 29er cool-aide yet.



I bought this 29er on a bit of a whim figuring it would mostly sit in my garage - if it didn't work well on the pump track I wouldn't have bought it at all. I find I pull the 29er out more often than I do my FS bikes especially if the rides are going to be fast or long. I wouldn't have guessed that in a million years. 

I just think for taller guys the 29er makes a lot of sense (I'm barely 6' so I'm not really including myself). Its a good ride, but certainly NOT magic... in fact I don't know how much of my love of this bike is due to 29 inch wheels and how much is due to the efficiency of the HT after riding FS for so long! 

John


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

New chain and cassette?  May as well if you're getting new chain rings.


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I thought so! The tech that worked on my bike (Dean) was very personable and communicative during the whole process and *most importantly the bike shifts like butter almost better than the day I got it!!! *



Not to be a Negative Nancy but after paying for a brand new drivetrain and shifter cables, I'd be pretty pissed if it didn't shift like new.


----------



## marcski (Feb 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> New chain and cassette?  May as well if you're getting new chain rings.



Chainrings can usually outlast chain and cassette at least one time. Less wear on the front cogs than the rears...


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

marcski said:


> Chainrings can usually outlast chain and cassette at least one time. Less wear on the front cogs than the rears...



Yeah, but he's only mentioned new chainrings.  Unless the chain and cassette are pretty new, I'd replace those too so there's no wear mismatch.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Yeah, but he's only mentioned new chainrings.  Unless the chain and cassette are pretty new, I'd replace those too so there's no wear mismatch.



Also, with the insane amount of miles WoodCore did last season (over 1000 off road) I would go ahead and replace the chain and cassette along with the chain rings. I would probably also get a new BB.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 4, 2010)

I have found that if I replace the chain early enough I can get a lot more life out of the expensive parts of the drivetrain. If I don't change the chain I'm lucky to get 1 season out of my drivetrain, if I change the train I can get 1.5 or 2 seasons. 

I ride 3 times a week most of the year, more in the summer so I guess I do somewhere around 2000 miles in a year that's across 3 bikes so... 

John


----------



## marcski (Feb 4, 2010)

Jisch said:


> I have found that if I replace the chain early enough I can get a lot more life out of the expensive parts of the drivetrain. If I don't change the chain I'm lucky to get 1 season out of my drivetrain, if I change the train I can get 1.5 or 2 seasons.
> 
> I ride 3 times a week most of the year, more in the summer so I guess I do somewhere around 2000 miles in a year that's across 3 bikes so...
> 
> John



Agreed, if you spend the $35-40 for a new chain when its about half-way stretched....you can usually replace the chain and get double the life out of the cogs both front and rear.  I also ride about 2-3x a week through the off-season and well more during the season on both a road and a mountain rig.  I got about 5000 miles out of the road drivetrain and replaced the chain 1x.


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Also, with the insane amount of miles WoodCore did last season (over 1000 off road) I would go ahead and replace the chain and cassette along with the chain rings. I would probably also get a new BB.



Meh, you can tell if there is wear in the BB by feel.  I don't replace that until it gets loose.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 4, 2010)

If you have external BB (i.e. RaceFace or Shimano) you can get replacement bearings from Enduro - they last forever (unlike the RaceFace ones that came with my bike and lasted 2 months! 

John


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

Yikes, what is it with companies nowadays.  RF can't build bearings; FSA can't seem to figure out how to machine their own splines correctly:












I wonder if either of them are ISO 9000 companies.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 4, 2010)

Just to set the record straight I did replaced the chain and cassette towards the end of last year. :flag:


----------



## Marc (Feb 5, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Just to set the record straight I did replaced the chain and cassette towards the end of last year. :flag:



Kewl.  Nothing like the feel of a brand new drivetrain.  I should probably do that this spring.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear PP is still around, that was my shop as i grew up in Portland (went to Xavier)...did more road biking back then as mtn biking hadnt hit the scene yet..would like to get back up there and do some riding, i know there is some great stuff...just have to find it..


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 11, 2010)

rig definitely needs an overhaul, but i am thinking about waiting to pull the trigger until mud season's over...i think i need new hibs as well...i beat the crap out of my bike, riding through the winter, and both hubs are loose


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 11, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> rig definitely needs an overhaul, but i am thinking about waiting to pull the trigger until mud season's over...i think i need new hibs as well...i beat the crap out of my bike, riding through the winter, and both hubs are loose



Get r' done now while things are still a bit sketchy! IMHO there's nothing worse than having a broken bike when the trails are in prime condition!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm starting to get pumped for the upcoming MTB season.  MTB websites are now starting to make their way into my regular web browsing time. :beer:

Now I just need to get my damn front wheel back so I can put my bike back together! :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2010)

What do plan on doing for a bike this season? Going to keep rockin the HT or get a FS?


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2010)

I looked at the bike hanging on the garage wall, and got a tiny bit psyched for MTB season. Still a lot of moguls to bash first though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> What do plan on doing for a bike this season? Going to keep rockin the HT or get a FS?



HT to start the season at least.


----------



## Marc (Mar 12, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> rig definitely needs an overhaul, but i am thinking about waiting to pull the trigger until mud season's over...i think i need new hibs as well...i beat the crap out of my bike, riding through the winter, and both hubs are loose



Change the bearings first.  You can get new bearings dirt cheap through an industrial supply.  They're usually 3/16" in the front and 1/4" in the back.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2010)

I still have stuff to do to both bikes to get them rolling for the season. I am going to focus on the HT first as it will be my mud season ride. I need to get both wheels tru'd and I am going to give up on the SS and set it up 1x9. It's just to slack to be a good SS. If I really like his bike I will eventually get a Hammerschmidt for it and try it out as a 2x1. On the FS I need new rubber, install the new SLX crankset that has been sitting in the basement and get some new flat pedals. I also need to rebuild the fork.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2010)

Marc said:


> Change the bearings first.  You can get new bearings dirt cheap through an industrial supply.  They're usually 3/16" in the front and 1/4" in the back.



Depending on what kind of hubs he has of course.  Could be cartridge bearings in there.  If it is a cup and cone setup then it's a good idea to check out the bearing surfaces on the cups and cones to make sure they're not too worn or uneven, especially if the bike has been ridden for a while with loose bearings and/or dirt in there.  Although I guess cleaning it out really good and getting some new bearings is still way cheaper than getting new hubs and lacing them into the wheels (might as well get some new rims while you're at it.  ), even if they're less than perfect.


----------



## Trev (Mar 14, 2010)

Orded myself bashguard, new back tire (old one goes to the front), full finger gloves(half gloves are useless, ask my fingers) and something else that this lack of sleep has me forgetting... Oh Pedals ya.. pedals..

Anyhow, upper 50s.. as the week rolls on.. 60s next weekend...

Just need a tune up once that stuff comes in..  

OH! And one of them fancy auto seat things... lol


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm starting to get pumped for the upcoming MTB season.  MTB websites are now starting to make their way into my regular web browsing time. :beer:



Me too . . .

After over 1,000 miles on the Road Bike last year, I'm going full speed into MTB this year.  I'm buying a hard tail 29er, and jumping headlong into the Saratoga Mountain Bike Association trails with some buddies (as soon as the mud starts to go away).  Totally psyched.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 14, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> Me too . . .
> 
> After over 1,000 miles on the Road Bike last year, I'm going full speed into MTB this year.  I'm buying a hard tail 29er, and jumping headlong into the Saratoga Mountain Bike Association trails with some buddies (as soon as the mud starts to go away).  Totally psyched.




Awesome! Have heard great things about those trails in Saratoga! I'll be up that way the last weekend of June for Jazz Fest, maybe a ride is in order?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 14, 2010)

All this warm weather in Augusta (a week straight of 50 + days) has got me itching to ride.  I was at the LBS the other day and it looks like things are starting to dry out a bit on the trails around town.  I am ready to go. 

Ski hard on the weekend, bike like a fool during the week. Bring it.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 14, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> All this warm weather in Augusta (a week straight of 50 + days) has got me itching to ride.  I was at the LBS the other day and it looks like things are starting to dry out a bit on the trails around town.  I am ready to go.
> 
> Ski hard on the weekend, bike like a fool during the week. Bring it.



After 3+ inches of rain the trails are going to need a few days to dry out down here in CT regardless I'm on the same page. Itching badly to get back out on the MTB. Bring It!


----------



## LaneMeyer (Mar 15, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> Me too . . .
> 
> After over 1,000 miles on the Road Bike last year, I'm going full speed into MTB this year.  I'm buying a hard tail 29er, and jumping headlong into the Saratoga Mountain Bike Association trails with some buddies (as soon as the mud starts to go away).  Totally psyched.



I hadn't been to Saratoga since it went to the pay system and what was that? 10/11/12 years ago??  I really didn't want to pay to ride that, I didn't think is was worth paying for.  But last year I made it back up there and was awestruck by how much it had changed and how much fun it was!!
I plan on riding there as much as possible this year, or as much as my tied down lifestyle allows me too.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm starting to get pumped for the upcoming MTB season.  MTB websites are now starting to make their way into my regular web browsing time. :beer:
> 
> Now I just need to get my damn front wheel back so I can put my bike back together! :smash:



New front wheel should be on the way. :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 16, 2010)

LaneMeyer said:


> I hadn't been to Saratoga since it went to the pay system and what was that? 10/11/12 years ago??  I really didn't want to pay to ride that, I didn't think is was worth paying for.  But last year I made it back up there and was awestruck by how much it had changed and how much fun it was!!
> I plan on riding there as much as possible this year, or as much as my tied down lifestyle allows me too.



This made me wonder about pay to ride places.  I know one of my favorite trail networks, Bradbury Mountain State Park, has a $2 or so fee to ride it . (although we are going to get a state park pass this year) Also, in Parsonfield, there is Back Country Excursions which is much more expensive.  ($30 - $40 for a day pass)

How many of you have to pay to ride stuff around your place?  Our local NEMBA chapter is constantly building so, aside from Bradbury, I don't pay.  

As an aside...the rain stopped here yesterday and we aren't supposed to see any for a while.  There is a good chance I can get out Monday!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> New front wheel should be on the way. :beer:



Nice!!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 16, 2010)

LaneMeyer said:


> I hadn't been to Saratoga since it went to the pay system and what was that? 10/11/12 years ago??  I really didn't want to pay to ride that, I didn't think is was worth paying for.  But last year I made it back up there and was awestruck by how much it had changed and how much fun it was!!
> I plan on riding there as much as possible this year, or as much as my tied down lifestyle allows me too.



Sweet, man.  Once I get my bike, I'll see you up there.  

I don't mind paying a few bucks to a bunch of people who work hard to keep a trail system in sweet shape and build new features all the time.  I look at it like a season pass (except a lot cheaper).


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 22, 2010)

took bike in y'day...here is my laundry list:

drive train: maybe front rings...definitely new chain and cassette...tru wheels...hubs loose...brakes, worn to $hit...told them to check of the BB while it was there...winter trail rides in the dark are tuff on the ol gal...figure to budget about $200 for this visit and hopefully will keep me GtG thru the summer

also: bought a slime innertube to check out...anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 22, 2010)

Just picked up my HT from the bike shop and it's ready to roll. Looking. To get out to my local spot Robinson St Park a couple times this week if the weather permits. Now I just need to get the FS ready.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2010)

Just put the finishing touches on The Horse this evening and She's officially ready to roll. After the overhaul in January decided to go all out and added a new cassette, new chain, a new rear wheelset w/ a 10mm bolt through Hope hub and also changed the front tire over to a nice new Nevi. I've got a Stan's no-tubes kit ready to go but haven't pulled that plug  and moved to tubeless just yet. Soon though.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 22, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Just put the finishing touches on The Horse this evening and She's officially ready to roll. After the overhaul in January decided to go all out and added a new cassette, new chain, a new rear wheelset w/ a 10mm bolt through Hope hub and also changed the front tire over to a nice new Nevi. I've got a Stan's no-tubes kit ready to go but haven't pulled that plug  and moved to tubeless just yet. Soon though.



I know several people that have converted Kenda tires to tubeless and they all said it was a royal pain in the ass! The side wall of Kenda tires are very porus and take a long time and even more sealant to seal up. My buddy Red's tires weeped sealant from the side walls for several days before eventually sealing. I have also read on MTBR that Stans Sealant can cuase Kenda tires to blister. Not sure if other sealants have the same reaction. 

I have to redo my tubeless set up and add new sealant, going to try something new his year. A concoction of Stans, Slime & latex mold builder all in equal parts.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I know several people that have converted Kenda tires to tubeless and they all said it was a royal pain in the ass! The side wall of Kenda tires are very porus and take a long time and even more sealant to seal up. My buddy Red's tires weeped sealant from the side walls for several days before eventually sealing. I have also read on MTBR that Stans Sealant can cuase Kenda tires to blister. Not sure if other sealants have the same reaction.
> 
> I have to redo my tubeless set up and add new sealant, going to try something new his year. A concoction of Stans, Slime & latex mold builder all in equal parts.



Thanks for the heads up! Not sure when or if I'll pull the trigger regardless running tubeless is definitely an option this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> New front wheel should be on the way. :beer:



Get the bike back together?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Get the bike back together?



Still waiting.... :evil:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Still waiting.... :evil:



Waiting on the wheel or for the bike to be put back together?:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Waiting on the wheel or for the bike to be put back together?:razz:



:smash:


----------



## Jisch (Apr 3, 2010)

I've converted and used Kenda Bluegroove and Nevegal tires many times. I haven't had any problems getting the sidewall to seal - if the tire has been mounted before, it can be an EXTREME pain to get the bead to seal - to the point where I would say its not worth trying to convert a used Nevegal. If you use a new tire, no issues. As far as blistering with Stans fluid - this doesn't happen, or hasn't happened on the dozen or so Kenda tires (mostly Nevegals) that I've converted. Some of these tires have been on my bike for more than 6 months with no blistering.

John


----------

